# Hey hdtv guys, I need help again



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought I finally came down to a decision on a LCD, a 37-42" Samsung. I was at Fry's Electornics and was observing a demo tv in dynamic mode (where the movies were so vivid they look like reality tv) until I noticed a blur or choppyness effect on the action scenes. Well unless there is a way to fix that I am still in the hunt and still pretty clueless on what brand to get and would appreciate any suggestions. I am want something with good speakers and something that can handle fast moving action scenes. I can live without the good speakers as long as there is no choppyness. I would like a 720p for cost reasons, but if I need a 1080p with what I believe its called 120hz then I will go that route. This may not be realistic but I would love to stay under $1500 as well.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think the blurring that occurs is common on the lower priced TV's. I love my 37" Vizio, but it has the same issue during fast action scenes.

The overall quality led me to the Vizio, and even with the slight blurring on fast action, I don't think I would trade it for any other TV.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's all about the specs - look for models within your favorite brand(s) 
with lowest LCD pixel response times. <8ms is good, ≤5ms is better.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

jacag04 said:


> I was observing a demo tv in dynamic mode (where the movies were so vivid they look like reality tv) until I noticed a blur or choppyness effect on the action scenes.


Look at the same video on a plasma. In addition to LCD lag, there are compression artifacts that can also cause picture impairments during fast motion.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Although I am very happy with my 37 inch 720p Vizio, which I bought at Costco, I'd suggest you look at the 42 inch or 47 inch Philips 1080p LCD's. They have a response time of 5 ms. and should minimize LCD latency. The dynamic contrast ratio is stated to be 5000 to 1. I've seen these receivers at both Sam's and Costco, and they appear to be very nice. They may have them at Fry's as well.
Another nice receiver at a low price would be the 42 inch 1080p Vizio Gallevia.
(Costco doubles the mfr. warranty to 2 years on all these sets).


----------



## Shawn Parr (Feb 4, 2008)

I recently picked up a Samsung LN-T4069FX. It is a 40" 120hz 1080p LCD TV. It has a response time rated at 6ms. The 120hz processing helps as well, even if you don't use the interpolation to add extra frames to get 'true' 120 fps (Samsung calls this technology AMP - Auto Motion Plus).

Whenever I watch DVDs I always leave the AMP feature off I have yet to notice any motion blurring that I can't prove was the original material or DVD encoding. Gorgeous display. I will warn you also that 1080p TV shows off anything bad about a recording or compression, so some may not like it. I have a few DVDs of older shows or that used cheaper DVD mastering houses and it really shows. I also have some DVDs that look absolutely stunning on the TV. We are going HD with D* this week, so I'll be able to compare that soon also.


----------

